# Where to get a good burger in Melbourne (preferably SE suburbs or Peninsula)?



## interplanetjanet (Jan 7, 2009)

I've ordered hamburgers at a few different places here (chippy shop, Hog's Breath, etc.), and they've all been disgusting. They've got a strange texture, and they're like the spam version of a hamburger. I'm not quite sure why it is, but they're nothing like the tasty burgers back home. Can anyone recommend a place for a good burger? Anyone know why the burgers here are so funky, or is it just that I've been going to the wrong places?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi:

Try Mistys Diner in Prahran, VIC. Run by a Californian and very tasty burgers 

I've had some really good burgers here. Hogs Breath is hit and miss, depends on the cook they have on duty. 
Also you do get used to the burgers here, they're a bit different, I've had some really good ones from a hole in the wall and really bad ones from good restaurants. 

:hungry:

P.S. I was at Mistys this last long weekend and can definitely vouch for the Ranch Burger (no bacon for me though). 



interplanetjanet said:


> I've ordered hamburgers at a few different places here (chippy shop, Hog's Breath, etc.), and they've all been disgusting. They've got a strange texture, and they're like the spam version of a hamburger. I'm not quite sure why it is, but they're nothing like the tasty burgers back home. Can anyone recommend a place for a good burger? Anyone know why the burgers here are so funky, or is it just that I've been going to the wrong places?


----------



## interplanetjanet (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks!

Do you know what it is about the burgers here that makes them so different to those in the US and in Europe? The texture just seems very strange - kind of spongey. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

First the cows are different, that being said AU Beef is definitely excellent and they export all over the world. However with the burgers I think they tend to overcook them so they become dry. Don't know why. 

Keep trying different places, you will eventually find something you like (or you can always hit Mistys when you get a hankering ) 



interplanetjanet said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Do you know what it is about the burgers here that makes them so different to those in the US and in Europe? The texture just seems very strange - kind of spongey. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

There is nothing like Back Yard Burgers :: Hot off the grill! > Home in OZ land...... There are however some OK ones... like Burger Edge


----------



## coldAussie (Feb 5, 2009)

amaslam said:


> First the cows are different...


Are the cows different, or is it just what they are fed? Here in the states they are pretty much force fed corn, while in Oz they are free range grass fed (which is what cows are supposed to eat)

Ian


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I think they do use different breeds in AU than US. I think in US you have Texas Longhorn while in AU I think more Black Angus. I'm not a cow expert so I'm not across all the different breeds. 



coldAussie said:


> Are the cows different, or is it just what they are fed? Here in the states they are pretty much force fed corn, while in Oz they are free range grass fed (which is what cows are supposed to eat)
> 
> Ian


----------



## Mingo (Mar 20, 2009)

Would something like this make you feel more at home?


----------



## interplanetjanet (Jan 7, 2009)

> Would something like this make you feel more at home?


Um, no. Where I'm from people are rather lean and health-conscious. That burger looks like it belongs in Texas.


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

hey now, i lived in Texas for 15 years, and I don't ever remember seeing something like that. Besides, not everyone in TX eat TX-sized burgers.


----------



## Mingo (Mar 20, 2009)

Haha I really can't imagine anyone eating that! Something tells me it was created by some random person from parts of other burgers


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

how can someone who is calorie conscious eat a burger?? the first thing a dietcian tells you is to go off burgers and pizzas if u wanna loose weight or even maintain


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> how can someone who is calorie conscious eat a burger?? the first thing a dietcian tells you is to go off burgers and pizzas if u wanna loose weight or even maintain


You can't stop an Australian from eating a burger  .. You know what was the biggest sale in Australia last year - "fast food" :clap2: Fast food industry (like burger, pizza, sandwich and all junk food) earned a revenue of $12 Billion in FY 09.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

explains the obesity lvl there.


----------



## Mingo (Mar 20, 2009)

mpgrewal said:


> Fast food industry (like burger, pizza, sandwich and all junk food) earned a revenue of $12 Billion in FY 09.


How very scary.


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> explains the obesity lvl there.


People don't think about getting fat when tasty food is in front of them. You get life only once, Reprieving yourself of pleasures and tastes during that stint is a big loss. Although eating tasty always makes you fat. A big tradeoff


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

my thinking is not exactly this.. if today u think about omitting the tasty food in front of u, u might live longer to have it some other time..
statistics show, average life of an obese person is not more thn 50 yrs and that of a healthy being is 70.. have u seen a very old obese or morbidly obese person? nope. 
anyway, who else would know better than me about eating and omitting tasty stuff


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You can always exercise more, but mainly you eat any fatty stuff sparingly, but 'never' is a very long time.



anj1976 said:


> how can someone who is calorie conscious eat a burger?? the first thing a dietcian tells you is to go off burgers and pizzas if u wanna loose weight or even maintain


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i am glad, my band does not allow me any burgers and pizzas


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> my thinking is not exactly this.. if today u think about omitting the tasty food in front of u, u might live longer to have it some other time..
> statistics show, average life of an obese person is not more thn 50 yrs and that of a healthy being is 70..


Anj,
Your theory has been grounded. Its not slim people who live longer but overweight people. Remeber there's a difference between 'obese' and 'overweight'. You can get overweight (like 10-20 kgs over BMI) by eating your fav food.. but not obese because its due to hormonal and gene problems..

Here are two different studies to prove the point
Overweight people live longer

Fat people live longer

Now I know how my overweight granny died at 93 whereas my fit granny died at 82.

Enjoy your burger and fries


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

I think we need to take that study with a pinch of salt.


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

as long as the pinch of salt is on the burger and chips. I wont start on the way I feel about things in general but we are only here for one shot and we should always do what we feel is right and comfortable to our own individual needs. I say bring on the burgers and pizzas I will worry about other things after.

weeleeizza:opcorn:


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

As long as I don't have to pay for it in tax.....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

There is a difference between overweight and obese.  and I meant obese, not overweight.
Obese people dont live long enough, I dont need theories to prove my point. What I said came from a doctor who performs Bariatric surgeries and this doctor is the one who started Bariatric surgeries in India. He is a padamshree, felicitated god knows how many times for his achievements, go to his clinic and he has more thn a thousand awards displayed.

I dont see a point why you have to argue on everything and anything. Dont read between lines my friend, accept the truth, Obese people dont live long, and if they live long enough, they are almost always bed ridden. They have heart-stroke at an early age followed by their joints giving up and what not. I was morbidly obese and no one would understand it better thn me. I am down 60 kgs and have a BMI of 29 now. Still obese but nothing that I can not control.

It is easier for people to say things when they have not faced it, but when one faces it, only then he can tell what it is like to be there. 

And mind it, obesity is not always because of genes and hormones, I got all tests done, everything possible to check if it was my hormones working against me, but no. Those who gain weight because of hyperactive hormones, their weight can be controlled by medicines. But in most cases your BMR is low and you need less food thn what your body burns. Its a simple negative calorie balance that makes one loose weight but when you have so much of it stored in your body, a burger can be lethal. 

I got Bariatric surgery done, in two years I lost all the extra weight, ok not all but more thn 70% of the excess weight and mind it, not by taking any hormone controlling tabs but by eating 1/4th of what I used to. You will hear a lot of obese people saying, Oh I eat so little, much less thn what my partner (or whoever) eats, what they dont understand is, every body is different.

Cheers to good food but I personally feel, it isnt worth it. A minute of satisfaction fr your taste bud followed by a month's hardwork at the gym. ..not worth it at all

Peace.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh and byt eh way, I do eat burgers and pizzas and pastas and the like but just a bite or two.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Just eat in moderation and you can sample everything.....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

My entire meal would be a sampling platter for most.  I eat as much as probably your lil kiddo eats 

100-150 gms is all I eat in one meal. I cant eat breads, My band doesnt allow me to. . A slice of pizza fills me. A bowl of soup is what I would finish in an hour . A 6 inches Sub with chicken breast and veggies would take me forever to finish (say all Three meals-2 inch each meal ).


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Simple rule - Calories in should = calories out


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

and if u wanna loose weight, Calorie in < calorie out


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

wow, we went from talking about finding a good, juicy burger in Melbourne to obesity and death. Interesting how that happened. 

I understand what both sides are saying. I have a family history of diabetes, heart disease, and strokes in my family, so yes, it is imperative for me to eat healthy. But sometimes, I just want to indulge and enjoy a good satisfying meal too. But you know what I miss the most sometimes.... I miss having italian cousine. 

When I was in TX, I used to go out to eat at Olive Garden or other Italian restaurants alot, and now here in Bangladesh, no Italian food can be found. So yea, more than burgers and pizza, I miss my Italian food and sometimes Mexican food as well.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

AU has really good Italian food (individually run places, no chains like 'Olive Garden'). However Mexican is still a challenge here, I'm still searching for a good place.



tilla_07 said:


> wow, we went from talking about finding a good, juicy burger in Melbourne to obesity and death. Interesting how that happened.
> 
> I understand what both sides are saying. I have a family history of diabetes, heart disease, and strokes in my family, so yes, it is imperative for me to eat healthy. But sometimes, I just want to indulge and enjoy a good satisfying meal too. But you know what I miss the most sometimes.... I miss having italian cousine.
> 
> When I was in TX, I used to go out to eat at Olive Garden or other Italian restaurants alot, and now here in Bangladesh, no Italian food can be found. So yea, more than burgers and pizza, I miss my Italian food and sometimes Mexican food as well.


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

hey *amaslam*, since you are in AU, have you found anything that you were familiar with in the US like restaurants, stores, etc? Instead of the differences between US and AU, what are the similarities between them?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Well that's a very general question, but you get most of the things in the US here as well. Just different price (usually more). As for food you have lots of great cuisines in AU (especially Asian), from Europe you have good representation of Greek and Italian, from the subcontinent you have North and South Indian, and Sri Lankan, you have the other countries too but not as much and not in every city. 

You definitely have fast food very well represented (McDonalds, KFC, Burger King (called Hungry Jacks), Subway). Some new fast food for you to try - Nandos, Oportos, Chicken shops (roasted, fried, asian style, chicken).

You also get plenty of American TV (not sure that's good but some good British TV too), plenty of not so good AU TV shows.


tilla_07 said:


> hey *amaslam*, since you are in AU, have you found anything that you were familiar with in the US like restaurants, stores, etc? Instead of the differences between US and AU, what are the similarities between them?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

here we go from burgers to obesity to weight loss to italian to TV in a single thread, thats y i love this forum


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

tilla_07 said:


> hey *amaslam*, since you are in AU, have you found anything that you were familiar with in the US like restaurants, stores, etc? Instead of the differences between US and AU, what are the similarities between them?


We don't have that ridiculous "have a nice day culture" and we don't have to tip everyone.... (but I believe we are almost as FAT )


----------



## interplanetjanet (Jan 7, 2009)

> AU has really good Italian food (individually run places, no chains like 'Olive Garden'). However Mexican is still a challenge here, I'm still searching for a good place.


Nachos Mexican Cantina in Aspendale is pretty good. It's not Mexican owned hole in the wall taqueria good, but it's still quite good. According to their website, there's also one in Oakleigh.



> We don't have that ridiculous "have a nice day culture" and we don't have to tip everyone.... (but I believe we are almost as FAT )


I don't know. People seem to say "have a nice day" to me here just as much as they did back home. There are also MORE obese people per capita here than in the States, but they're definitely at the lower end of the obesity scale than obese Americans are.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

interplanetjanet said:


> I don't know. People seem to say "have a nice day" to me here just as much as they did back home. There are also MORE obese people per capita here than in the States, but they're definitely at the lower end of the obesity scale than obese Americans are.


Yup, and they most likely mean it.


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

Halo said:


> Yup, and they most likely mean it.


Are you saying that they don't mean the saying "have a nice day" in the US? From my experience living in TX, the whole southern hospitality thing sort of ingrains the saying into your mind and you end up saying to strangers and friends and fam alike and actually mean it.


----------



## interplanetjanet (Jan 7, 2009)

Australians mean it and Americans don't? Right.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

:focus: You get out to Mistys Janet? Like it?


----------



## interplanetjanet (Jan 7, 2009)

No, but I will get there eventually! I tried to convince my husband to go there last week, but it wasn't convenient for the people we were meeting for dinner.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

interplanetjanet said:


> I've ordered hamburgers at a few different places here (chippy shop, Hog's Breath, etc.), and they've all been disgusting. They've got a strange texture, and they're like the spam version of a hamburger. I'm not quite sure why it is, but they're nothing like the tasty burgers back home. Can anyone recommend a place for a good burger? Anyone know why the burgers here are so funky, or is it just that I've been going to the wrong places?


If you want a good greasy burger go to Vics fish and chip shop nepean highway Frankston. Accross from pier hotel.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Mingo said:


> Would something like this make you feel more at home?


Can you send one of them to Dubai for me please. no good burgers here either


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

stewart said:


> Can you send one of them to Dubai for me please. no good burgers here either


Make sure its not pork mate :tongue1:


----------



## interplanetjanet (Jan 7, 2009)

stewart said:


> If you want a good greasy burger go to Vics fish and chip shop nepean highway Frankston. Accross from pier hotel.


Thanks for the tip! That'll definitely be easier than getting to Misty's.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

interplanetjanet said:


> Thanks for the tip! That'll definitely be easier than getting to Misty's.


Just don't get mugged :ranger:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Halo said:


> Just don't get mugged :ranger:


Its in frankston not dandenong:boxing:


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

stewart said:


> Its in frankston not dandenong:boxing:


Precisely :confused2:


----------



## interplanetjanet (Jan 7, 2009)

> Just don't get mugged


Have you been to Frankston? I hear comments like that all the time, but I honestly don't see what the hype is all about. There are MUCH scarier places in the UK and the US. In fact, Frankston seems pretty harmless (though I can't say I've spent much time there at night to see what types of characters prowl the streets).


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

interplanetjanet said:


> Have you been to Frankston? I hear comments like that all the time, but I honestly don't see what the hype is all about. There are MUCH scarier places in the UK and the US. In fact, Frankston seems pretty harmless (though I can't say I've spent much time there at night to see what types of characters prowl the streets).


You are right!!! I live in Carrum when I am home in Australia and yes I have seen trouble in Frankston but not that often.
We walk the streets at night from one pub to another without normally getting harrassed.
I have seen far worse places in Melbourne.
"Just dont get mugged" has prfobably never travelled out side of his own front door!!!!!!!
You live in the best area The Peninsula.


----------

